# Rep. Suozzi Call for Liberals to Take Up Arms?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congressman Suozzi Calls for Liberals to Use Weapons Against President? ? Denton and Sasquatch

A gun control advocate, calling for his constituents to be ready to force Trump to obey (lawless) judges. Seriously. The Left is losing their minds.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh. My. God.

I'm trying to suppress the part of me that says: _I hope they do. Bring it ya feckless twits._

I also don't dislike they are using their 2A rights. Gander meet goose.

Don't care about the hypocrisy; that's a given in Lib-land.

Wow. Just wow. Wonder what MSM will do with this...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is the problem with gun control. The left has no qualms about using them on people who have been disarmed to enforce their will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I'm trying to suppress the part of me that says: _I hope they do. Bring it ya feckless twits._
> 
> ...


They'll ignore it. They won't know how to spin it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy is a bloody idiot. There are many steps between a President not abiding by the Constitution and armed insurrection against them. Seems he wants to skip everything and go right to guns. How very Liberal of him.

If I remember correctly Obama made a similar suggestion to some military people. Seems to be a theme with the Democrats.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This guy is a bloody idiot. There are many steps between a President not abiding by the Constitution and armed insurrection against them. Seems he wants to skip everything and go right to guns. How very Liberal of him.
> 
> If I remember correctly Obama made a similar suggestion to some military people. Seems to be a theme with the Democrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What he is suggesting is the courts are the most powerful body in the land. That is not correct. They are not the Keepers of the Truth, empowred to prefer their opinion over the constitution.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Go back to 1789. How would an elected official calling for armed insurrection and over throw of the federal government be viewed and treated? Arrest and possible punishment by prison or hanging If acted upon. Today we shake our heads and call him an idiot.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> They'll ignore it. They won't know how to spin it.


Then it's up to YOU and all you FaceBook loving Twitter chirping social media people to get out there and spread the word! Make that VIDEO go viral or whatever it does.... until FB/YouTube shuts it down, of course.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Then it's up to YOU and all you FaceBook loving Twitter chirping social media people to get out there and spread the word! Make that VIDEO go viral or whatever it does.... until FB/YouTube shuts it down, of course.


Wrap a towel around your head and make a reference to Islam about it. Bet it lasts .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They would die like flies, the Right would counter-attack; and they are the ones with the skill sets, in how to shoot. It would be a very violent response, with a lot of pent up anger being released.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would hope all of us as upstanding citizens would let the secret service do their job in protecting him and if need be the military to end the insurrection. 

While at the same time being ready if it were needed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

If ANYONE on the right had said something like that under the last administration, what would of happened? They would had a "Crapfest". All of the God, Gun Loving people would have been called out as racist. But now it is OK. You know this "Double Standard" is getting to be too much.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> If ANYONE on the right had said something like that under the last administration, what would of happened? They would had a "Crapfest". All of the God, Gun Loving people would have been called out as racist. But now it is OK. You know this "Double Standard" is getting to be too much.


Nobody on the Right said that and still were called racist. Go figure huh!

Agreed though, the double standard is astonishing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Tyranny lives by Fraud and force, and turns to force when fraud is exposed." - George Orwell, 1984


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Congressman Suozzi Calls for Liberals to Use Weapons Against President? ? Denton and Sasquatch
> 
> A gun control advocate, calling for his constituents to be ready to force Trump to obey (lawless) judges. Seriously. The Left is losing their minds.


They can get firearms training from Black Lies Matter perhaps. Holding pistols side ways is too cool. No wonder they bust so many caps while killing so few up in the big ghettos. Hope they dont start another ammo shortage lol.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> They can get firearms training from Black Lies Matter perhaps. Holding pistols side ways is too cool. No wonder they bust so many caps while killing so few up in the big ghettos. Hope they dont start another ammo shortage lol.


They kill plenty with the sideways hold. Unfortunately it's mostly innocents.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it any wonder that this country is in such trouble? Stupid people keep electing stupid people.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Is it any wonder that this country is in such trouble? Stupid people keep electing stupid people.


 Problem is they are moving once they get a majority in an area. Trying to spend their stupidity across the nation.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TFF!
One side owns 8 Billion rounds of ammo and the other side isn't sure which bathroom to use!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Congressman Suozzi Calls for Liberals to Use Weapons Against President? ? Denton and Sasquatch
> 
> A gun control advocate, calling for his constituents to be ready to force Trump to obey (lawless) judges. Seriously. The Left is losing their minds.


----------

